# Theodre Rosevelt Hunt ??



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Has anybody else that put there name in heard anything about getting or not getting drawn for the hunt? I havent heard a thing.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

First of all, stop calling it a hunt. It's a culling operation, there is no hunting involved.

Secondly, I believe people who were selected have recieved an email or have been contacted. I would assume if you haven't heard anything, then your name wasn't selected.


----------



## rufusleeking (Feb 22, 2007)

When I put my name in for this *hunt*, the auto-response email said, "You can expect to receive another e-mail notification after the selection process has been completed (tentatively planned for late August)." To me, that means we'll hear whether we're selected or not.

I've heard rumors of people getting selected. But I've not personally received anything from NPS.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Successful applicants have been notified.
There were 5269 people who applied. Many were available for multiple weeks resulting in over 29,000 "applications".
Of the 5269 people, 240 were selected and notified.

I was not among the selected.

Good luck to those who were.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there anyone on this forum that has went on this exercise in the past? I would be appreciative of being able to talk to them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Another year, another opportunity.....this time I got the "congratulations" letter. Will be participating the 7th-11th. Getting ready by walking 5 miles/day, loading and shooting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

liljoe said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that has went on this exercise in the past? I would be appreciative of being able to talk to them. Thanks in advance.


pm sent.


----------

